# Strezov spotted in "Solo" Star Wars end titles



## blougui (May 30, 2018)

Well, may be I'm late at this but 2 days ago I went and see Solo,the StarWars spin-off prequelish. Like I usually do, I stayed to the end of the end titles, enjoying the music (so sub-mixed during the movie) AND reading the names scrolling, trying to find anyone I know. It's an old game of mine.Just to muscle my memory.
But thing is, there are so many people involved and so many new names that it's almost impossible to read them all.
But, at the music part, I stumbled, kind off, on Georg Strezov name, as a choir contractor !
I was very happy for him and I just hope it's been a fullfilling experience or at least a good one.
In all cases :congratulations to you Mr Strezov !


----------



## Mars (May 30, 2018)

Those bulgarian choirs reminded me Rhodope  
Congrats to him !


----------



## Mike Greene (May 30, 2018)

As a fellow "guy who stays through the credits," thanks for posting this. George is such a great guy, I'm happy for him.


----------



## blougui (May 30, 2018)

I’ve found another nugget : that’ll make another thread !


----------



## Strezov (May 31, 2018)

Wow, that's so kind, thanks everyone! I was absolutely surprised to learn that John used our libraries in the mockup process and then was kind enough to come and record in Bulgaria. Meeting one of the persons you've been constantly inspired by in your career and working side by side with him is a feeling that I will treasure my entire life. He's a fantastic composer and human being!


----------



## ghandizilla (May 31, 2018)

That's why the bulgarian choir in The Train Heist sounded _that _good


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (May 31, 2018)

Congratulations! Sounded fantastic!


----------

